# Greetings from southeast Texas



## Nate C. (Sep 8, 2008)

Howdy all.  I was a little confused when I couldn't get signed on, but after reading about the transfer to a new setup, now I understand what happened. I have been getting the word out down this way about the forum. 

Come see us in Beaumont!


----------



## nick1368 (Oct 15, 2008)

Bro Nate come see in Nederland.  Which Beaumont Lodge are you at?


----------



## rhitland (Oct 16, 2008)

Good to have you back Brother Nate


----------



## owls84 (Oct 16, 2008)

Good to see you again Brother Nate.


----------



## Joey (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome back Bro. Nate!


----------

